# body cleaning



## wrench234 (Nov 10, 2011)

newbie here been addicted to ho slots for a couple months now really like the afx magnatractions with polymags,jel claw tires,steel guide pin,run fast,not to fast, and tailfish (as my 5 year old calls it lol) like crazy fun.
have a tip maybe youve heard maybe not i just got a daytona magnatraction flamethrower from ebay nice car runs good body was dirty i remembered i had some novus plastic cleaner from when i restored a pinball machine it worked awesome for cleaning the body using a microfiber towl there is a stage 1 clean and shine a stage 2 fine scratch remover and stage 3 heavy scratch remover i only have stage 1 right now but man it shined the body great without removing any paint just thought id share this thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you. Endust is also a great cleaner that doesn't add a wax to the finish.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The # 2 works great when you need to remove the paint without affecting the plastic. 2 also works for lapping T-Jet gears.


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I just got back into slots myself. 

I've had luck using warm water on a rag / wash cloth and working the dirt off.
For a few of the really bad ones, I used a drop of lighter fluid...but rubbed very
lightly as I've heard stories of it attacking the paint. I haven't had any trouble
with it, though. I think it's all in your hand and how much force you use. 

To finish up, I've been using Turtle Wax Ice...which is great for plastic parts on
my real car...and seems to work great on my slots.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Novus #2 is all I use, it is great stuff


----------

